# British expat loses court case over voting rights



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A British expat who took a test case to the European Court of Human Rights to try to secure the right to vote in UK general elections has lost the case. Harry Shindler, 93, has lived in Italy since he retired from the army in 1982 argued that he should be allowed to vote in [...]

Click to read the full news article: British expat loses court case over voting rights...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## DonGiorgio (Dec 15, 2012)

Outrageous decision. The UK are very happy to take our tax money but we cannot use the NHS or vote . What are we getting for the tax money we pay every month in the UK. 

Does anyone know of any legal challenge going on about the use of the NHS?


----------

